# TeamGTP looking for a few beta testers



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Let me say that this is an official announcement for our new beta program. Our newest build is close to being ready for public launch and has exceeded my expectations in ways I couldn't have imagined. Each beta tester will have their own are in the beta section on the GTP forum (only visible by staff and beta testers) to post their own screenshots, bug reports and comments on what they like about the rom and what they'd like to see changed. Also, for the purpose of sharing screenshots and other images between all of the beta testers, each beta tester will receive a pool party application invite. You can use pool party for your own personal use as well but main use will be for sharing screenshots of any tests or issues that are run into. Finally, in the very near future we will be giving all of our beta testers limited GTP dev shirts specifically designed for beta testers.

If you are interested in the beta program you can contact me via PM or send an email to [email protected].

All in all we are excited for the future, and plan on continuing to grow and giving you all the best daily driver roms possible.


----------



## trikotret (Jul 18, 2011)

I sent you a PM 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Can't wait for the new build!!!!


----------



## wingdo (Jul 13, 2011)

e-mail sent.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses, I have sent out messages to those selected for the program (was first come first served). If there are any future openings I will post up here.


----------

